

Adobe Password Breach: What You Need to Know - squidi
http://blog.eventbrite.com/adobe-password-breach-what-you-need-to-know/

======
hipsters_unite
When I got the email from Eventbrite, my first thought was "oh cool, nice to
know they're taking these things seriously", closely followed by "wait, this
is really creepy". Still not sure if this is a good thing or not.

------
brownbat
Really curious what proportion of large password breaches we actually
discover...

